# Does anyone shoot arrows longer than their draw length?



## itsslow98 (Aug 3, 2010)

I have a 31" draw and My arrows are 31.75". It was all set up by the pro shop.


----------



## cloquet (Jan 12, 2004)

Length of arrow is important to get the correct spine. If you have everything perfect now but you want the arrow longer realize that the longer length will weaken the spine of your arrow. You may weaken it to the point that you might need a stiffer spine or a lighter weight head. Everything may seem fine with field points but then you put on a broadhead and with a weak spine you will get poor arrow flight.


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

cloquet said:


> Length of arrow is important to get the correct spine. If you have everything perfect now but you want the arrow longer realize that the longer length will weaken the spine of your arrow. You may weaken it to the point that you might need a stiffer spine or a lighter weight head. Everything may seem fine with field points but then you put on a broadhead and with a weak spine you will get poor arrow flight.


If I jump up to 31", I will switch to a .300 spine.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

i try to imagine how someones fingers are in the path of a BH while gripping the bow, i can see those that have a bad grip and shoot with all fingers out and open, but that should be fixed. i see alot shoot open hand then as soon as they release they snap their hand closed on grip, not good. 

How are your fingers out and up in the way of the arrow???? I think with a proper grip theirs no concern to be close to a BH


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

getting cut that way has happened. most manufacturers warn to have your fixed broad head arrows one inch longer than the riser at full draw for this reason. too many people put all their stock into what the calculators tell them they should use. you have to have at least a rudimentary understanding of length, point weight and spine theory when build your arrows, I order to avoid these mishaps.


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

All of the diff arrow types I shoot are longer than my DL. Once, and by mistake, I ordered some Carbon One's with to stiff of a spine. To get everything in tune they had to be cut at 30.5" carbon (my DL is 27.8"). These things fly great with 1.5" feathers!! 

As long as the spine is correct I'm not sure if you can get to long, but, it sure would be nice to know from someone who has done some serious testing.


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

dwagoner said:


> i try to imagine how someones fingers are in the path of a BH while gripping the bow, i can see those that have a bad grip and shoot with all fingers out and open, but that should be fixed. i see alot shoot open hand then as soon as they release they snap their hand closed on grip, not good.
> 
> How are your fingers out and up in the way of the arrow???? I think with a proper grip theirs no concern to be close to a BH


i had an old pse with an overdraw shooting short arrows .you needed to be carful the arrow did not fall off the rest or it would lay on the back of your hand


----------

